# Ignore List



## Gemini (Jun 17, 2005)

I did a search but couldn't find an answer to this. I hope I'm not being repetative.

If you place someone on your ignore list, I know you can still see that they posted but can't read the post itself.

My question is, can they still see YOU?


----------



## Tgace (Jun 17, 2005)

yes


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 17, 2005)

If you want to hide your presence use the Invisible feature.  It will hide when you are online.  Your posts will still show though.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 2, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> I did a search but couldn't find an answer to this. I hope I'm not being repetative.
> 
> If you place someone on your ignore list, I know you can still see that they posted but can't read the post itself.
> 
> My question is, can they still see YOU?


Is there any way to put a MT Moderator on your ignore list? Or perhaps have it done?

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25594&page=2

- this is my problem. The individual involved has lost my respect to such a degree that I prefer not to enounter any more of his posts. Sorry, love MT and the people here are great! Just one who rubs me the wrong way. Couldn't take it to PM because the box was full.


----------



## MJS (Aug 2, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Is there any way to put a MT Moderator on your ignore list? Or perhaps have it done?
> 
> http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25594&page=2
> 
> - this is my problem. The individual involved has lost my respect to such a degree that I prefer not to enounter any more of his posts. Sorry, love MT and the people here are great! Just one who rubs me the wrong way. Couldn't take it to PM because the box was full.



I do not believe so.  However, as always, if you're having a problem with someone, please feel free to address the issue with a Senior staff member.

Mike


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 2, 2005)

No, you can't ignore a Moderator, using MT's ignore feature.

If you have a complaint about a Moderator, Report the post and it will be investigated.

~Tess
-MT S. Mod


----------

